# [solved] xorg-server-1.3.0.0 gehört zu xorg 7.3?

## Vrenn

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich hätte hier eine kleine Frage die mich schon seit längerer Zeit beschäftigt.

Mein emerge -upD world zeigt an, dass xorg-server auf 1.3 upgedatet werden kann.

Doch das Metapaket x11-base/xorg-x11 ist erst in Version 7.2 verfügbar.

Gehört 1.3 nicht zum Paket 7.3? und wenn ja, warum ist das dann noch nicht stable wenn das größte Nachfolgerteilpaket es ja schon ist?

Danke für jede Meinung!

----------

## Carlo

Auf dem FTP-Server liegen die Tarballs für 1.2 und 1.4 im Verzeichnis von Xorg 7.3. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß das Gentoo X11 Team weiß was es tut. Für genaueres gibt's ChangeLogs, IRC und ähnliche Kanäle

----------

## Polynomial-C

xorg-server-1.3.0.0 gehört zu xorg-x11-7.2

xorg-x11-7.3 beinhaltet xorg-server-1.4 (und hoffentlich bald auch Version 1.4.1)

----------

## Vrenn

Danke, genau das wollte ich interessenshalber wissen.

----------

